# Experience with peptides from DRS labs



## nostalgia

Ok, so today I recieved my Mod GRF and GRHP-6 from DRS labs - very FAST SHIPPING. I pinned 100 mcg Mod GRF and 100 mcg GHRP-6 ~ 20 mins ago.

My head feels pretty hot and I can hear my stomach is asking for food. I guess it's a good sign.

Is the hot head normal when you pin Mod GRF?


----------



## 19072

im not sure on the hot head but the hunger is defo a sign of ghrp6 working..


----------



## Kalliste73

i agree with Herc


----------



## latblaster

nostalgia said:


> y Mod GRF and GRHP-6 from DRS labs -
> 
> They have Semorelin & Neorelin, both described as Mod GRF. What's the difference between them? Is one 'better' than the other?
> 
> I intend using one of then with their GHRP2 (Ipamorelin)


----------



## nostalgia

Take Neorelin, it's much more effective as far as I know. Semorelin is GRF 1-29, Neorelin is the modified version.


----------



## latblaster

nostalgia said:


> Take Neorelin, it's much more effective as far as I know. Semorelin is GRF 1-29, Neorelin is the modified version.


Thanks mate. Repped!


----------



## nostalgia

Second day...

I pinned 3 times today, always 100 mcg GHRP-6 and 100 mcg Mod GRF. No hunger at all. From the US company I used earlier, my hunger after pinning was unstoppable.

Does this mean it is bunk stuff?


----------



## latblaster

I hope not, I've just placed & paid an order with 'em... :confused1:


----------



## nostalgia

I highly doubt it is fake. They seem very serious and friendly and also provided me with informations about the purity of the peptides.


----------



## latblaster

Thanks mate. I'll post up my comments when I've tried the stuff!


----------



## nostalgia

Ok, looking forward to it.


----------



## nostalgia

I made a test. I took the GRRP-6 from the US company which I had left and also don't feel any hunger anymore. Seems I got used to it or it is because of the personal problems I have at the moment that prevent me from being hungry.


----------



## Kalliste73

well... i did G6 from a supplier i cannot name here anche the first week i was AFRAID by my hunger!!!

2nd week luckly it was a bit less then first...

now i am doing Hexarelin from another supplier i cannot name here and 5 min after pinning i have an honest hunger 

so...

*** maybe *** yeah, it could be bunk stuff 

i will try DRS products next month, i will let you know, mate ;-)



nostalgia said:


> Second day...
> 
> I pinned 3 times today, always 100 mcg GHRP-6 and 100 mcg Mod GRF. No hunger at all. From the US company I used earlier, my hunger after pinning was unstoppable.
> 
> Does this mean it is bunk stuff?


----------



## Kalliste73

yeah, it's true!



nostalgia said:


> I highly doubt it is fake. They seem very serious and friendly and also provided me with informations about the purity of the peptides.


----------



## latblaster

Kalliste said:


> yeah, it's true!


Cheers mate!


----------



## nostalgia

Ok, it seems the peps from DRS are working  I get hunry from it again! Sadly I broke my right hand last week, I hope the peps are speeding up my bone recovery...


----------



## Hendrix

I always get a flushed feeling and a hot neck....is normal


----------



## latblaster

Got my stuff from them yesterday, pinned last nite. Got flushed feeling head & neck, nothing unbearable. So they seem ok, as far as I can tell.


----------



## Kalliste73

go on mate, right way ;-)


----------



## latblaster

Just continuing with my pre bed shots. Have been noticing my head 'booms' a bit, sort of 'throbs', goes away after 15 mins. Is this OK?


----------



## Jim78

latblaster said:


> Just continuing with my pre bed shots. Have been noticing my head 'booms' a bit, sort of 'throbs', goes away after 15 mins. Is this OK?


same as me mate, around a 14lbs gain lol since i started back on them 10 days or so ago, nicely place water from it, does make my head pound a bit though.


----------



## latblaster

I was kinda hoping PS would comment on the 'head pound' bit.....


----------



## Jim78

well not being funny here......but if it goes away after 15 mins haven't you answered your own question :-/


----------



## latblaster

Well no, not really. The question that I am asking is, after dosing them, is the head pounding to be expected, or is it a reflection on the peptides in any way. I guess ultimately, what I want to know, is it 'better' to get my Peptides from Southern. Have you got any ideas?


----------



## Jim78

latblaster said:


> Well no, not really. The question that I am asking is, after dosing them, is the head pounding to be expected, or is it a reflection on the peptides in any way. I guess ultimately, what I want to know, is it 'better' to get my Peptides from Southern. Have you got any ideas?


it will be down to the pulsing of the gh secretion im sure mate, ive used osta-gain which were good and got an order with pro-peptides, not used southern but heard they are decent...


----------



## latblaster

Jim78 said:


> it will be down to the pulsing of the gh secretion im sure mate, ive used osta-gain which were good and got an order with pro-peptides, not used southern but heard they are decent...


 Thanks mate, that's put my mind at ease..


----------



## leuk

Hi,

any News about DRS Peptides are they g2g? I'm from the EU an so I need an UK-based supplier...


----------



## dusher

leuk said:


> Hi,
> 
> any News about DRS Peptides are they g2g? I'm from the EU an so I need an UK-based supplier...


I use www.peptidesuk.co.uk. Fast friendly service, peptides are good.


----------



## LOCUST

I use drs all the time. Today in fact.

I rate them. They do what there supposed to. And apparently supply lab reports


----------



## skinnnyfat

LOCUST said:


> I use drs all the time. Today in fact.
> 
> I rate them. They do what there supposed to. And apparently supply lab reports


Is the website for them topdotshop.com as its the first result on google and it seems odd that the URL is different to the name.


----------



## latblaster

^^^Yes mate it is.


----------



## KRIS_B

lads whats the measurements for mcg on a slin needle?


----------



## latblaster

I think it depends on the Peptide dilution.


----------



## KRIS_B

so if its a 5mg bottle what would the measurements be mate?


----------



## synthasize

their hCG seems pretty good.

dont use their sister company RXcart though, I bought some adex from them and I had been using good quality pharma from HP @ 0.5mg ED and was absolutely fine, then I'm on 1mg ED of this sh1te and get gyno.

I emailed them telling them this.


----------



## latblaster

KRIS_B said:


> so if its a 5mg bottle what would the measurements be mate?


In a 5mg vial I put in 2.5ml of bac, 3 tick marks on a slin pin = 100mcg. Well that's according to my calcs, but read this to be certain.

http://peptidecalculator.com/calculator.php


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Any voucher codes for topdotshop?


----------



## serialkiller77

i too have used drs labs. AAA++++ company. the quality of the peptides is brilliant. and it has competative prices. some may find the low price on some products off putting or think they are fake. belive me they are not. the hcg is brilliant. the customer service is A1, delivery is fast as hell. and if you have a question they will answer asap. its hard here in the uk to find a good peptide supplyer but i wont be shopping els where. good company lads, and great choice of a place to get your research peptides. hope all your lab rats and animals do good in your studys. peace.


----------



## J.Smith

Bump for feedback on mod-grf and ghrp2.

Also...their follistatin and myo hmp look cheap!


----------



## Jim78

Be careful on the cheap folli....

And also the myo, its more than likely tagged, a lot of users experienced sickness and flu with it, the ergopep stuff is untagged which removes the crap part and leaves the best, only company atm that do this.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bensif

Used them for the first time to get some HCG. Very good service. Answered my questions via email, quick dispatch and delivery, well packed. Good company all round. Haven't actually used the HCG yet so can't comment on the product quality


----------



## latblaster

Jim78 said:


> Be careful on the cheap folli....
> 
> And also the myo, its more than likely tagged, a lot of users experienced sickness and flu with it, the ergopep stuff is untagged which removes the crap part and leaves the best, only company atm that do this.
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


What does tagged mean with Peps?


----------



## J.Smith

Jim78 said:


> Be careful on the cheap folli....
> 
> And also the myo, its more than likely tagged, a lot of users experienced sickness and flu with it, the ergopep stuff is untagged which removes the crap part and leaves the best, only company atm that do this.
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


Jim....this is a response i had back on the myo about if it is tagged..

"Hi,

If by tag you mean signal peptide then ours is without it. Our prices are low because we have our own manufacturing plants and we do not inflate the price because it is new. Eventually, prices will settle at the range of what we selling it for now.

"


----------



## KRIS_B

Bensif said:


> Used them for the first time to get some HCG. Very good service. Answered my questions via email, quick dispatch and delivery, well packed. Good company all round. Haven't actually used the HCG yet so can't comment on the product quality


thing is though is the more and more popular it gets (which it seems like it already is) they will put theyre prices up every couple of months and in the end they will be just as expensive if not more than expensive than the competition , their prices have alredy risen by a few quid already , companys need to learn that greed will eventually send people the other way cause if their prices keep going up ill end up going elsewhere. they need to figure that theyre on a winner at the minuite with their prices,delivery time etc and not to change anything cause everyone is happy!


----------



## rippeddown

latblaster said:


> In a 5mg vial I put in 2.5ml of bac, 3 tick marks on a slin pin = 100mcg. Well that's according to my calcs, but read this to be certain.
> 
> http://peptidecalculator.com/calculator.php


how long would a vial last at this dose mate? roughly how long are you running the peps for. if my calculations are right if you jab 0.3ml twice a day, one vial of 5mg would last you 4 days?

a real noob to the peptide scene


----------



## londonjerk

DRS Labs are sending product through without verifying which peptide is which. They mixed the labels on GHRP-6 and apparently mislabeled with Ipamorelin. Obviously this is not the best as the effects and synergy is VERY different. I'm trying to upload the damn email from Dave telling me there was mistake but some Flash plugin keeps crashing. Anyway, I saw in the comments that another customer tried the GHRP-6 and didn't have the hunger pangs either. I think this may be a habitual issue with DRS.


----------



## besa

bump where they gone both sites down?


----------



## neverminder

besa said:


> bump where they gone both sites down?


I've ordered my bac water last sunday just before it went down. In the later email they said they've fracked up their magento shop and trying to recover the data. They're down for about a week now (not very good for business) which is a real shame, because they seem to be a solid supplier. I've received my order though.


----------



## loftus

neverminder said:


> I've ordered my bac water last sunday just before it went down. In the later email they said they've fracked up their magento shop and trying to recover the data. They're down for about
> 
> a week now (not very good for business) which is a real shame, because they seem to be a solid supplier. I've received my order though.


 Looks like their website is back up.want to order there but don't wanna get knocked..anyone know if they are good to go again


----------



## BigTrev

nostalgia said:


> Ok, so today I recieved my Mod GRF and GRHP-6 from DRS labs - very FAST SHIPPING. I pinned 100 mcg Mod GRF and 100 mcg GHRP-6 ~ 20 mins ago.
> 
> My head feels pretty hot and I can hear my stomach is asking for food. I guess it's a good sign.
> 
> Is the hot head normal when you pin Mod GRF?


mate sounds like good peps ok as the hot flush happens usually 2 mins after it and roughly for 10 mins then a hunger comes

GHRP6 does cause a big hunger compared to the ghrp2s so all good


----------



## neverminder

loftus said:


> Looks like their website is back up.want to order there but don't wanna get knocked..anyone know if they are good to go again


It seems they won't be shipping from UK or EU for that matter anymore. I think it's safe to say it's time to look for another supplier, for bac water at least anyway. Such a shame.


----------

